# Barrel Racing?



## BlckAPHAColt (Nov 27, 2010)

Are there any other plus sized Cowgirls out there? Does anyone else run Barrels? If so what are your times? Do you and your horse enjoy it? Have any of you competed? How were you received, what was your experience?


----------



## MissAllySunshine (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow i wish i would of seen this post a long time ago..i used to barrel race in highschool...i was around 180 or so back then before my health problems. I had a amazing paint gelding who loved it. This horse loved to run, and he loved his job. Now right now at my weight...i wouldnt consider making a horse run with my fat *** and do something like that..but even at 180 my paint was only about 15 hands and a quick guy. You could put him in the arena and he would prance and dance around until u turned him loose. So i think with the right mount and if you can keep a good seat in the saddle then go for it


----------

